# I always have to play midi strings about a 16th early. Is this normal?



## nicolasjlaget (Oct 15, 2018)

In order for things to be in sync I notice that my midi notes are always a 16th or 32nd early. Regardless of the articulation. Of course less so for spiccato than for legato but still. Always early. This makes quantizing difficult. Or I have to play with Cubase's global track time delay parameter in order to compensate. 

Is this my system? Is this only me? Is this normal?


----------



## JohnG (Oct 15, 2018)

yes it is normal

I use the midi shift in Digital Performer on nearly every track. It is a pain but it's the only satisfactory solution I know of.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 15, 2018)

yep unfortunately strings have slow attacks and in order to get complete realism the midi notes have to start way early and unfortunately every string patch will be by a different amount...even different articulations will be different amounts.

I agree about using track negative delay so that you can quantize. If not that, then check out the freely available plugin called "Latency Fixer" by Expert sleepers. you put that on your track and set the faked latency to some value. It doesn't add any latency but it reports a higher latency to the host, so that the host THINKS there is more latency there...which is kind of what it actually is...the strings are latent due to slow attack. So fake out the host with this plugin and then hopefully the plugin delay compensation will do the rest.


----------

